# where to buy mongoose parts?



## joppo (Sep 11, 2012)

i have a mongoose pinn'r that need some serius repairs.
do someone know of a online store that sells parts?

tnx for all help in advance


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

Of course.


----------



## joppo (Sep 11, 2012)

mbmb65 said:


> Of course.


Ok?


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

By Phone
(800) 626-2811
Monday - Friday
8am to 5pm (Central Standard Time)
*excluding all major holidays.

By Mail
Pacific Cycle, Inc
PO Box 344
Olney, IL 62450


Which specific components need work?


----------



## joppo (Sep 11, 2012)

tnx eb1888.
need new bearings, axle on the back wheel, Derailleur hanger and maby some small parts. so the have a e-mail adress?


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

Out of that list, the only thing you might need to get from mongoose is the the rear axle, and that depends on what type of axle it is. All the other parts can be found easily through other places.... and probably a lot cheaper too.

The bearings will have numbers written on them. Type the numbers into google shopping

look up your derailleur hanger at DerailleurHanger.com Then type the hanger number into google shopping

If you have a standard 10mm QR rear axle with a skewer, you can get that from pretty much any bike shop. Not sure if mongoose ever used a through axle in the rear or when they switched if they did. If not, it will be easy to get.


----------



## Ricko (Jan 14, 2004)

Sorry but you're throwing good money after bad. With so many worn out parts on that old Mongoose you're better off throwing it in the dumpster and heading down to Walmart for a new one...repeat as necessary.


----------



## joppo (Sep 11, 2012)

i paid 4000,- us dollar for it, not gonna throw it in a dumpster becaus i need new bearings and lost the axle after i broke my Derailleurs hanger.
tnx mullen119 , i found the bearings.
to bad mongoose dont have a part list..

ps: its not that old, only 1 1/2 year


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Ricko said:


> Sorry but you're throwing good money after bad. With so many worn out parts on that old Mongoose you're better off throwing it in the dumpster and heading down to Walmart for a new one...repeat as necessary.


Not all Mongooses are cheap box store bikes.


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

kjlued said:


> Not all Mongooses are cheap box store bikes.


I agree


----------



## joppo (Sep 11, 2012)

this is the bike, i hope someone know what axle fits. i cant find any info about it


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

First of all, :lol: at the guy would said to just buy another walmart bike instead of fixing it.

From what I can find, it looks like a 2009 Pinn'r foreman(based on color and some of the parts). From what I was able to find, the 2009 Pinn'r frames used a 12 x 150mm maxle.

Amazon.com: RockShox Rear Maxle Light, 150x12mm: Sports & Outdoors

I think this is the hanger 4Derailleur Hanger #288

compare to what you have. If its not, take a picture of what you have (even if its in pieces)

You said you found bearings, so thats good. Anything else you need?


----------



## joppo (Sep 11, 2012)

alot of good advice and a few bad one.
yes its a 2009 pinn'r forman. bought it from a store who had it on storage some time.
the axle is wide enough but it do not seem's to fit the threads of the Derailleurs hanger or am im wrong 

bearings:thumbsup:
Derailleurs hanger:thumbsup:
back axle


----------



## Ricko (Jan 14, 2004)

joppo said:


> i paid 4000,- us dollar for it, not gonna throw it in a dumpster becaus i need new bearings and lost the axle after i broke my Derailleurs hanger.
> tnx mullen119 , i found the bearings.
> to bad mongoose dont have a part list..
> 
> ps: its not that old, only 1 1/2 year


I apologize, my bad. When somebody says Mongoose I immediately think Walgoose disposabikes! I actually had a what I'd call a "Shop Mongoose" back around 1995 and it was a decent MTB. I'm still riding a Mongoose Pro Titanium Road (circa 2000) frame that I built up with Ultegra and it too is has been a good bike. I didn't think Mongoose was in the "real bike" arena anymore.


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

REVIEW: 2009 Mongoose Pinn'r Foreman - NSMB.com Mountain Bike Reviews, News, Photo and Video

In that review(below the close up of the freedrive system) it says it uses a 12x150mm maxle.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

joppo said:


> tnx eb1888.
> need new bearings, axle on the back wheel, Derailleur hanger and maby some small parts. so the have a e-mail address?


Here's one--

[email protected]


----------



## simonpqqe (May 28, 2013)

All the other parts can be found easily through other places


----------



## joppo (Sep 11, 2012)

tnx for the help guys


----------

